
Show HN: Add chat like in Airbnb and LinkedIn to your platform in minutes - skrebbel
https://talkjs.com/hello
======
skrebbel
Hi HN, I'm one of the cofounders of TalkJS.

We did post this to HN once before, but since then we've considerably improved
both the product and the pricing. We're dying to hear what you all think of
us!

~~~
ukulele
Neat idea. Demo page isn't working on mobile so I wasn't able to check it out.

~~~
skrebbel
Oh wow, that's not supposed to happen! Can you tell me more about your phone
and browser?

------
KajMagnus
Hi do you want some feedback about the homepage?

When looking at the homepage, it's not clear to me what kind of chat you have
in mind. (I haven't used Airbnb's or LinkedIn's chats.)

Is it for example:

\- Embedded comments like chat? Like Disqus, but chat instead.

\- Or one of those small pop up chats one can use, to talk with a company's
support people?

\- Or maybe some more forum like stuff, where each forum topic is a chat?

Seems the last alternative ( ~= forum with chat topics) is what you're doing?
Maybe if the images on the homepage was real screenshots, it'd be easier to
understand (without looking at the demo).

About this: _" integrate two-way chat"_ — what is two way chat? Is there one
way chat too? The person one talks with, then never replies?

About this: _" Everything you want"_ — hmm I think I don't know what i want or
need. "Everything you want" doesn't mean much to me.

I'm a bit confused about what is your main product: is it the chat you're
showing in the demo, or the popup chat dialog I can use to send messages to
you ... or both? And do they integrate with each other somehow.

Ok I scroll down on the homepage ...

This: _" First, set up a dedicated page for your user's message inbox"_ —
would I create one page for all users? Or maybe one per user? Hmm. I suppose
it's the same for all users, and some session cookie determines what will be
visible? Then change from "user's" to "users'".

This: _" there needs to be a trigger where people can initiate a chat with
someone"_ sounds very technical. What about _" Add a start-chatting button"_
instead?

Hmm to me €49/month, and keeping data only 14 days, seems expensive.

In the demo: I'm a bit confused about if the left list, with topics, lists
topics — or if it lists people? There's "Alice (you)" and someone else's name,
but also topics that doesn't seem to be someone's name. Maybe have two lists:
one for direct messages, one for other topics anyone can join? Or how does it
work.

\---

I hope this feedback will be useful to you. If you want more feedback from
other people, feel free to submit your website to _Usability Testing Exchange_
, [https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(I'm developing it).

~~~
skrebbel
Hi Kaj, thanks a lot for this feedback! We'll do our best to improve based on
it :-)

------
onion-soup
Looks great!

~~~
joshschoen
thanks!

------
genbit
Nice idea. Is Mobile integrated as a web view or it's for web apps only?

~~~
skrebbel
The first. TalkJS does not currently have a native mobile version, but has
been designed to work great on mobile as well, be it mobile browsers, Webviews
or cordova.

------
mapster
is the price providing a service or access to a widget. i would imagine I
would want to chat with my clients, so just need a widget and backend for
user/convo tracking.

~~~
joshschoen
hey– not sure I understand your question completely, can you shoot me an email
at joshua [at] talkjs.com? thanks.

